# Grand Rapids, MI - 10' Metal Pless w\LiveEdge



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/6981502744.html

Skidsteer plate on it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/6981502744.html
> 
> Skidsteer plate on it.


I wish it was a little bigger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I wish it was a little bigger.


I was initially concerned about one of my PlowMaxx's going down, so I kept it around. They seem to be pretty reliable so it's time to go.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Cant stand it when I need to crank my head sideways to see pics.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Cant stand it when I need to crank my head sideways to see pics.


Turn your clipboard instead of your head.

I didn't take them. I always get after my daughter for taking pics sideways. Drives me ape poop.


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> . Drives me ape poop.


Do you suppose that's a mutual experience?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

IT'S EVEN ON FACEBOOK


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> IT'S EVEN ON FACEBOOK
> View attachment 196047


The CFO must have cut the minion off. Poor fella.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TheXpress2002 said:


> The CFO must have cut the minion off. Poor fella.


This is a for sale thread, if you're not interested move along fella.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is a for sale thread, if you're not interested move along fella.


This coming from an individual who thinks he's staring in the Captain Phillips sequels hijacking every thread. Cute.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't know who Captain Phililips is so move it along.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_F._Phillips

This guy!!!?
He screwed up everything...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is there a Limited Lifetime Warranty on this item?


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is a for sale thread, if you're not interested move along fella.


I'm sure you've reported the post, and I'm sure MJD is currently sitting back laughing uncontrollably, with multiple zingers running through his head along the lines of "serves you right" "dose of your own medicine" "suck it up buttercup"


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

The steelers are winning to a team that’s 2-0 I’m sure the last thing on Mikes mind is what Oomkes is doing, but it’s still on his mind, always on his mind...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Who's Mike...?

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/6981502744.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TheXpress2002 said:


> I'm sure you've reported the post, and I'm sure MJD is currently sitting back laughing uncontrollably, with multiple zingers running through his head along the lines of "serves you right" "dose of your own medicine" "suck it up buttercup"


I'm impressed you were able to make a coherent post without any typos.

Are you interested in the pusher or not?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

And the Steelers lost!
Better watch out Ryan 
Mike will be swinging the band hammer latter on


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> And the Steelers lost!
> Better watch out Ryan
> Mike will be swinging the band hammer latter on


He'll be thrilled to see me back posting, drawing in all that site traffic for ad revenue, offsetting the rambling banter of the child in GR detouring every thread driving everyone away.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, you guys done? back to the for sale thread...and good to see you back Xpress


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, you guys done? back to the for sale thread...and good to see you back Xpress


I contacted the seller with a couple questions. His responses were... a typical


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TheXpress2002 said:


> I contacted the seller with a couple questions. His responses were... a typical


You contacted the seller about an item not listed here.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You contacted the seller about an item not listed here.


A Jeep?


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> A Jeep?


Whatever


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, let's move on...thanks


----------

